# Nikon Monarch 3 4-16X42 Matte NP



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Nikon Monarch 3 4-16X42 Matte NP. I bought this scope new 1 year ago for $450. The glass is in perfect condition. No ring marks. I have all of the original packaging and paperwork. $300. Scope is in West Jordan, Utah. 435-669-2137


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$275


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold


----------

